# A new member to the Forum



## elmerq (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello Fellow Martial Art Enthusiast!

Finaly a forum site that has a sense of a real community of transferring information, rather than the dog-eat-dog mentality of other sites.  I look forward to talking with anyone about anything related to the martial arts.

I'll give a bit of a background for myself.  I've been into the martial arts scene since I was 5 years old and sparsely continued my training in my teen years.  I didn't really dive into the martial arts until I joined the military in 2002.

I joined a local martial arts school in Dayton, OH and the head instructor of Guro Jeff Brown. He is a student of Guro Inosanto, Arjan Chai, Pak Herman Suwanda, and Dr. Gyi.  I didn't know his the calibur of his resume until later and learned about these legendary masters.

I've trained with my teacher for seven years and created a close relationship with my instructor. He is almost like a father figure to me.

My military career has taken me to Iraq, Africa, Philippines, and all over the United States.  I hope my experience is able to help others also and likewise for anyone.  I don't mine "advice of the counsel" as it says in Proverbs.

Anyway, thank you to anyone who reads my thread.  I appreciate your time and look forward to talking about martial arts.

Elmer Querubin


----------



## seasoned (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you for your service, and welcome to this site. Enjoy.....


----------



## stickarts (Dec 28, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 28, 2010)

Welcome, thanks for your service.  Semper Fi!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 28, 2010)

Welcome and thank you for your service.....


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Dec 28, 2010)

Welcome to MT, look forward to seeing you out on the threads!


----------



## elmerq (Dec 28, 2010)

seasoned said:


> Thank you for your service, and welcome to this site. Enjoy.....


 
Your welcome, but it's a joy serving this country and people like you!  Hope to see you in throughout the forums


----------



## elmerq (Dec 28, 2010)

stickarts said:


> Welcome to MT!


 
Thank you! I look forward to reading some of your insights.


----------



## elmerq (Dec 28, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Welcome, thanks for your service. Semper Fi!


 
It's no problem serving the United States. That's right Semper Fi, Always Faithful!  I am looking forward to your insights in the forum.


----------



## elmerq (Dec 28, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> Welcome and thank you for your service.....


 
I am glad to be here and to serve our country.  Thanks for taking the time to say hello!


----------



## elmerq (Dec 28, 2010)

SahBumNimRush said:


> Welcome to MT, look forward to seeing you out on the threads!


 
Thank you, and I look forward to reading your perspectives as well!


----------

